# Leupold BX-2 Acadia 10x42 **NEW**



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I sent in my old binos to get fixed and they replaced them instead, with these. I upgraded while I was waiting to get them back and now I need to sell them. I'm asking 165.00 on KSL but I'll go 150 to a forum member or make me an offer and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did they give you a box? if so, I wonder if CAbelas would just give you in store credit for them, that would give you a lot more than one fitty


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

They didn't, just the neoprene case. I need to replenish my hunting fund after the last bino purchase anyways haha.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Orem


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Sold.


----------

